# The Headlamp and Hands-Free Challenge



## carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

This is a continuation of the challenge series: 5mm Incan 250+
Apologies for posting the challenge a day late.

This challenge should be easy! For those of us with headlamps, anyway.

You must use hands-free illumination for one week. You may not hold your illumination at all. It must be on your head or used in some other hands-free method that lets you use both your hands. 

Additionally you may not simply hold a headlamp. Every time you use your hands-free illumination, it must be hands-free. Put it on your head!

As usual, post pics and discuss!


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 22, 2011)

Interesting. I have a few possibilities. Saint (or turn it into a minimus for EDC), Zebralight 1XCR123, Pentagon Molle Light.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 22, 2011)

Any suggestions on how you could head-mount a weapon mounted light? :naughty:


----------



## carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Any suggestions on how you could head-mount a weapon mounted light? :naughty:


 
Bolt a Picatinny rail to your skull?


----------



## scout24 (Jun 22, 2011)

Admittedly, I bailed on the 250lm. challenge, and I'm ready to take some flaming for that...  This one will be great! My Titan fits great in a ZL headlamp band, and my modded H501w has a big honkin' clip for shirt collar or waistband use. SC51w should fit in the same carrier, so "throw" with decent output should be covered. All I need to worry about is crazy (ier) looks from my Wife, kids and co-workers! Pics of my setups to follow. Thanks, Carrot!


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 22, 2011)

Some rapelling helmets have picatinny rails.

I have a belt clip with a polymer picatinny rail that I clip to my back pack shoulder clip.

Also you can clip a light to a ball cap. 

Here is a surefire helmet light mount integrated into a hat
http://www.botachtactical.com/eoopgropcapw.html

Then there is the awesome Larue Tactical hat. Which was designed to work with a SF E1B light.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...arue-tactical-hat-and-E1B-are-a-perfect-match

Carrot, will you accept these forms of "head mounted lighting"?


----------



## scout24 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nick- I think as long as you are hands-free, that you're good! I'm going to need to come up with a ball cap I like to use my E1E or E2E. Incan hands-free.  On to the preliminary setup pics! Lots of ZL inspiration in the ZL headlamp mods thread. David1t in particular has elevated the H501 into it's own EDC platform, and I credit that with the magnet and clip ideas for mine. The sc51w pocketclip was removed for easier use with headband.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in on this one! so tailstand counts too, since it's hands-free?


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 22, 2011)

Get a hat gun?



Napalm said:


> Any suggestions on how you could head-mount a weapon mounted light? :naughty:


----------



## skyfire (Jun 22, 2011)

scout24, that clip for your H501 is seriously nice! i used to use mine with the stock clip, clipped to my shirt pocket at work all the time.

ok, i failed the 250+ challenge miserably. so im going to make it harder on myself, by not using a headlamp.

ive chosen a fenix MC10 which ive modded with a diffuser film, and high cri xpg.
im going to have to either set it down, or clip it onto my clothes before turning on, should be challenging.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 22, 2011)

The challenge is to use hand-free illumination for a week so I will. I will not use a headlamp or flashlight for a week. I'll just use the sun or the usual room illumination (ceiling lights)


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Carrot,
I need another judges decision.
Am I prohibited from using these?
GL




Also, What about arm and leg bands, Do they qualify?

I will be participating. I have a Princeton 3xAAA and also the Fenix headband that will carry two flashlights. Of course there is always the infamous and heavily copied clip booklight. Mine has a magnet. 
This challange should be interesting. It raises the from what to carry, to the how its used :thumbsup:. 

Is cheating allowed? I could see hooking up a around the house Extension cord and desk lamp :duck:


----------



## ASheep (Jun 22, 2011)

After (barely) passing the 250 Lumen challenge, I'm certainly up for this!
I guess my new H51r won't make it here by the end of the week, so no red light for me this week 
On the other hand, H501w will be getting plenty of use, as will a tailstanding quark AA^2 with diffuser tip. Pending The Orange One's ruling on Quark Hand-Grips, they may come into play also. 

I think my H501w will spend the week clipped to my belt, so I can use it as forward facing light, the headband will stay in my bag in case I require a proper headlamp.

Pics and experiences to follow.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 22, 2011)

As I don't own any headlamps, I'm not going to compete this time. As you can see, my L2p is a bit heavy, and holding it between my teeth causes my whole face to distort with the weight of it 






The only reason that's even possible to hold is because the S9 tailcap gives me something to bite on to. The regular flat/smooth one is impossible to hold!


----------



## carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Hi Carrot,
> I need another judges decision.
> Am I prohibited from using these?
> GL
> ...


As long as you are not actually holding the light source with your hands, you are playing by the rules!


----------



## carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Some rapelling helmets have picatinny rails.
> 
> I have a belt clip with a polymer picatinny rail that I clip to my back pack shoulder clip.
> 
> ...


 
Yes.



Helmut.G said:


> I'm in on this one! so tailstand counts too, since it's hands-free?


 
Yes.


----------



## carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


>


That counts! You're now in the challenge, no backing out now!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2011)

Guess I'll be using my Streamlight Microstream model for a week, between my teeth.

Will try to switch it on by depressing the tailcap with my tongue, but can't make any promises about that particular aspect.

I own a couple of headlamps. But the SL will just be easier all around.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 23, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Guess I'll be using my Streamlight Microstream model for a week, between my teeth.
> 
> Will try to switch it on by depressing the tailcap with my tongue, but can't make any promises about that particular aspect.
> 
> I own a couple of headlamps. But the SL will just be easier all around.


 

Cmon Dave, it isnt about what is easy but what is challenging haha.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in - but I must confess I have an unfair advantage as this challenge describes the EDC usage style I use almost exclusively already! Pics of my H51w to follow as time permits...

- Jas.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 23, 2011)

Does hat "clippage" count?


----------



## carrot (Jun 23, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Does hat "clippage" count?


 Yep. Gonna play, Beamy?


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 23, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Does hat "clippage" count?


 
Beam,
Is that a scone light?
GL


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Cmon Dave, it isnt about what is easy but what is challenging haha.


 
Well, since I don't smoke; using a light as a cigarette for a week will be a challenge to me.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, one "day" down... Started with my Titan in ZL headband at 4:00 this morning, but the low level that I use most (lowest that it will go) was difficult to direct where I needed, so it became a mouth hold, which worked great. Emptied and loaded the dishwasher and fed cats without kitchen lights on, used E2E/ Scoutlight tailcap with Strion bulb kit and 17670 tailstanding to ceiling bounce. Also tried the H501w clipped to my shirt collar, and attached to the cabinet knobs above my sink with the magnets. All worked well, tailstanding E2E was a bit diffused to see as well as I would like, but was adequate. More lumens on tap for tomorrow...  Took garbage out to curb (no streetlights) with sc51w in ZL headband, and it worked as I thought it would. H501w on collar was great for kitchen tasks, I may need to give the neck cord and buttondown shirt a try later this week. At work, the H501 was nice attached to car parts directing light right where I needed. Shirt collar worked nicely there as well... Doubling the ZL output would have made some things easier today, and I'm looking forward to seeing the H502 when it comes out.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 23, 2011)

carrot said:


> Yep. Gonna play, Beamy?


I admit to not having the self control. 



Got Lumens? said:


> Beam,
> Is that a scone light?
> GL


Scone light?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I have already finished reviewing the headlamp and have moved om to other things I thought that I might not be able to participate, but now with the inclusion of tailstanding and any other hand-free options, I'm finally in on this one.


----------



## nbp (Jun 23, 2011)

Mmmm, scone light....


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 24, 2011)

You could even use a lantern on this one 
I wonder when he will get around to using NON white lights for a week.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 24, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> I admit to not having the self control.
> 
> 
> Scone light?


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 24, 2011)

carrot said:


> Yep. Gonna play, Beamy?


 


Got Lumens? said:


>


 

If you are referring to this kind of light, then no. That is a pic of me........................well it matches my avatar.


----------



## carrot (Jun 24, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> That is a pic of me



Geez Beamy, I knew you were old, but I didn't know you were THAT old...


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 24, 2011)

Beam, heres a closeup







It actually brings your avitar to life 

So whats OTF lumens output with that hat? :naughty:
And whats your walking time with it? (I would hate to run with such an expensive hat).

You've got my setup beat hands down, pun intended. I will be using tailstanding for around the house, a Fenix headband with two firstrun MiniXs for the higher moon mode and a Princeton Headband that has a nightvision red mode, and holding lights using my mouth. 



Beamhead said:


> If you are referring to this kind of light, then no. That is a pic of me........................well it matches my avatar.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats the bottom of a GITD cord end, the OTF lumens of that hat is........ooohhhhhhhhh.........a combined 350?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 24, 2011)

where is the giant forward tactical clicky switch at?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2011)

Challenge started yesterday. So far so good.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 24, 2011)

Same here...smooth sailing.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jun 24, 2011)

I have failed twice - I'm not sure I can honestly finish this challenge! :fail:


----------



## ASheep (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I seem to be coping well, used my H501w at work crawling under a bar fixing the POS system, and clipped to my belt while digging around in the server room (I work in IT support). Not too hard. 
I got a new cheapy monocular to add to my EDC (so I don't have to carry my nice binoculars around), and being me, I HAD to test it at night... So I came up with an ingenious way of balancing my M6 on the roof, pointing at a tree about 100 metres away, so I could spy on (and annoy) the bats there. The balancing act involved the peak of my roof, a block of wood and some foam... Still hands free! 

My amazon order should arrive this week which includes a rayovac AA mini lantern (impossible to get in Australia for reasonable prices), it should give me some extra options for the challenge!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 25, 2011)

ASheep said:


> So I came up with an ingenious way of balancing my M6 on the roof, pointing at a tree about 100 metres away, so I could spy on (and annoy) the bats there. The balancing act involved the peak of my roof, a block of wood and some foam... Still hands free!


 This man is _dedicated _to this challenge!

oo: - Jas.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 25, 2011)

I am still managing, but only just. I've been propping my lights up on nearby objects or mouth holding my EX11.2 so far, but it's been difficult to not just grab the light and point it where I need it.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm bearly hanging on . . . 
To my lights thats is.
I have found that armpit carrying is alot more comfortably and less fatigueing than mouth carrying.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 26, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> I'm bearly hanging on . . .
> To my lights thats is.
> I have found that armpit carrying is alot more comfortably and less fatigueing than mouth carrying.


Sure is. I am really starting to love my Sunwayman L10R, and clipping my Spark SL6-800CW to my pocket and just using high works pretty well even if it's not pointed in the best possible direction. Inefficiency through overkill for the win.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 26, 2011)

As much fun and as useful as the headlamps are, for the during-the-day use that I have, a few minutes here and there, I've been gravitating toward mouth-holding some of my smaller AAA lights. LF2XT and Mako have been great for this. Went back to headlamping the Titan in the dark for getting ready very early in the morning in the interest of the challenge, but the LF w/ 10440 is nice and bright during the day at work.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 28, 2011)

scout24 said:


> As much fun and as useful as the headlamps are, for the during-the-day use that I have, a few minutes here and there, I've been gravitating toward mouth-holding some of my smaller AAA lights. LF2XT and Mako have been great for this. Went back to headlamping the Titan in the dark for getting ready very early in the morning in the interest of the challenge, but the LF w/ 10440 is nice and bright during the day at work.


 

I actually havent been needing to use any of my lights lately. But I did just get my Tangodown helmet light mount. So I pimped out my user SF hat.


----------



## CKOD (Jun 28, 2011)

carrot said:


> Bolt a Picatinny rail to your skull?



Call Knights armament and open your wallet *wide*

http://www.aacblog.com/?p=761


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 28, 2011)

Durn. I failed spectacularly. I just got a Klarus XT10 in the mail and apparently there was no way I was going to bother finding hands free ways to operate it. I've been shining it everywhere I can think of ever since I opened the package and just remembered the challenge now. Oh well. Might try starting again.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome. So unnecessary. But that answers the question of how to mount a weaponlight to a helmet.


----------



## jtice (Jun 28, 2011)

I win, you can all go home now... hahaha


----------



## jtice (Jun 28, 2011)

double post


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy Cats jtice! - wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley..._oh, wait..._


----------



## jtice (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark? whats that?


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha too funny. Can you reshoot this in the light? So we can get a better idea what lights you have on you?


----------



## jtice (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats from years ago, but you are in luck, I have one taking in the light...


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 28, 2011)

jtice said:


> Thats from years ago, but you are in luck, I have one taking in the light...


 you win for sure! I don't even have that many flashlights


----------



## scout24 (Jun 28, 2011)

:bow:   Not sure what you're expecting, but you're ready for it!!! Hmmm... Molle vest at work...


----------



## Mark620 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just picked up an Icon Irix II. Im pretty impressed.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2011)

Two more days, and I'll have successfully completed yet another challenge.


----------



## ASheep (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I lost track of what day it was, so I did 9 days of this challenge! Now I can get back to enjoying some of my other lights... These challenges really highlight how much you use your lights, and for what purposes. I found myself reaching for my M6, just to fiddle with it. The absent minded shining of lights outside at night is something I didn't realise I did all that much... Taking the garbage out is a mundane task without a 700 lumen pocket rocket to light up everything!

Another of the challenges completed. I'll have to go back and do the 5mm challenge which I missed, it sounds like fun...

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## carrot (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd like to report that I completed the challenge myself using mostly only the Tikka XP2 and occasionally the Mammut S-Flex. Too bad my brand new Zebralight came in after the challenge...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2011)

I completed the Challenge as well.

Three challenges, three wins.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Carrot- Which Zebralight caught your eye?


----------



## carrot (Jul 3, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Carrot- Which Zebralight caught your eye?


H31Fw.

The 1x123 and flood part is obviously to nobody's surprise.


----------



## Cataract (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't believe I didn't stumble on this one earlier... I think you must have forgotten to post a link in the previous challenge.

I'll probably start tonight, but this will definitely be easier when my 2 Zebras get here (hopefully long before Friday)


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jul 4, 2011)

I completed as well.
I used the cauck your head to the side shoulder hold alot.
We used to hold phones that way in the rotary days:ironic:


----------



## Cataract (Jul 20, 2011)

I failed multiple times, so now that I got my new Zebra's (H51WF and H31R) I'll be doing this over while waiting for the next challenge to pop up. Should be wayy too easy now since I always play with my new lights for a week like they're the only ones I got.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 20, 2011)

Used my energizer e2 headlamp for some under sink faucet replacement.
worked magically for the 2 hours I was under the sink.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Carrot,
Found this and thought of you






What is the next challange?
GL


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 4, 2011)

The only thing about this (an oldie but a goodie) is that it gets kind of embarrassing wearing it in the house when other people are around. Actually, I never us this -- but it was fun copying the 4Sevens idea a few years back. 






I think I'll stick to a ZebraLight flood (which is what I've been doing with great success for stuff in and around the house lately). Fix PC cabling under the desk, take out the trash late at night, go find something in the attic, go find something in the garage, mess with pool filter and pump behind the garage, take the dog out for a walk, even finding my way back from my PC work area in the front of the house to the bedroom in the back at 2 a.m. without flipping a light switch on or off. I even threw a quick game of darts with it the other night (just to see what it would be like). OK, that's my brief synopsis...and I bet I'm leaving a couple of things out. 

Hands free is is great for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract (Aug 4, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Hi Carrot,
> Found this and thought of you
> 
> 
> ...



The next challenge will be to use your lights in the wild at least 100 miles from home for a week


----------



## Got Lumens? (Aug 4, 2011)

Cataract said:


> The next challenge will be to use your lights in the wild at least 100 miles from home for a week


Cataract, I am in Central Vermont, I will start walking towards the border. It will take atleast a week to walk the 234km from here to there .
LOL
GL


----------



## Cataract (Aug 5, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Cataract, I am in Central Vermont, I will start walking towards the border. It will take atleast a week to walk the 234km from here to there .
> LOL
> GL



LOL, I'll meet you at the border on Tuesday, I'm headed for the Presidential range for a full week. Meanwhile I hear Carrot will be in Colorado doing some hiking as well... already 3 of us in for the challenge!


----------

